# Old "the world" bike info



## chris-y777 (Jun 21, 2011)

I have a friend who has this old Schwinn and we would like to know an approximate value of this bike. I am not sure that the wheels, seat and bars are original. It looks like an 1899 model 33 Schwinn "the world" Serial number is 18588. Any help is appreciated. Thanks, Chris


----------



## twowheelfan (Jun 21, 2011)

pretty great find! sorry i have no info for you, but i will be following this thread to find out more info as well.


----------



## lobsterboyx (Jun 21, 2011)

I pulled one of these out of a scrap metal truck a few years back. rode great but didnt quite fit in my collection at the time, i wound up selling it for around 300 at a swapmeet. hope that helps. ill be following this thread to see where it leads, maybe i got ripped off?


----------



## chris-y777 (Jun 22, 2011)

Anyone help out with the year? How long did they produce the model 33? Id love to add this to my collection but he thinks it's worth $2,500. Id rather get a nice 40's motorbike for that money. Any help is appreciated. Thanks alot, Chris


----------



## pedal4416 (Jun 22, 2011)

the stem, bars, and wheels look incorrect.


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 22, 2011)

the seat also.


----------



## chris-y777 (Jun 23, 2011)

Yes, the wheels, seat and bars have been replaced as I stated in the original post, any way of telling the year? Or even a rough value? Is there even a market for this? The owner want's to have it restored and I said to leave it in original condition. Most of my collection is post-war but I do have 2 pre-war schwinns. So I have no idea the value of this. Again, any value help would be very much appreciated. Thanks, Chris


----------



## twowheelfan (Jun 23, 2011)

my opinion is that to restore will cost more than its worth. the harder bits are gone. my guess is at least $2000 to restore with plating and paint. and really, if it is not THE first schwinn i think that it is about as valuable as any other Turn of the century bicycle. that being said, you can get a pretty nice example for under or around $2000. i almost think that this is a prime doner bike for someone's restoration. the only real thing it has going for it is the chain, sprocket, cranks, and headbadge.


----------



## ericbaker (Jun 25, 2011)

...not for anywhere near $2500...

Way cool nonetheless!


----------



## chris-y777 (Jun 28, 2011)

No where near $2,500. So are we talking $500 or $1,000? Or just a couple hundred? Thanks, Chris


----------



## bricycle (Jun 28, 2011)

Looks to me like about 250-300 unit?


----------



## pelletman (Jun 28, 2011)

Looks like a couple hundred to me.


----------



## chris-y777 (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks guys! Your value's are much appreciated. Chris


----------



## chris-y777 (Aug 9, 2011)

He was generously offered $500 and turned it down. Hopefully someone will get it in the eventual estate sale and know what it is and not just throw it away. Chris


----------

